# Newbee - 1st Sketchup Design for firewood log store



## SawdustMaker

Hello All,

This is my first post to the forum but I have been lurking in the shadows for some time. There is always lots of hints and ideas and people willing to help on the forum so I thought I would jump in and make a post. 

I have have been having a go at sketchup and have drawn up the following firewood log store which I intend to make out of treated timber so it should last a winter or two. I know it's kind of basic for you guys but for me it's a start.

Any comments / recommendations welcome.






Thanks
Matt


----------



## mickthetree

Hey there Matt.

Your post got picked up by the forum spam filter, couple more posts and you'll be right.

http://s586.photobucket.com/albums/ss30 ... reRack.jpg

Welcome to the forum and good luck with the project!!


----------



## Mailman14

Hi Sawdustmaker - looks good to me - are you having it against a wall? If so, I'd do away with the back cladding. Also - have supports at the ends (short horizontals) to stick uprights against where your logs are too short to be supported by the main frame...(Guess who found out the hard way?)

Apart from that, I hope your woodwork skills are as good as your sketchup skills! 8)


----------



## SawdustMaker

Thanks Mailman14,

I thought about removing the back but the store will be put up against a fence so thought the back would stop the wood from leaning. I like the tip regarding the sides so will incorporate that in.

Sketchup is a great tool but I've only recently got on with it despite a few attempts in the past to learn. My big break was doing the Cannikin tutorials http://sketchupforwoodworkers.com/ and it all clicked so to speak.

Any how thanks for the reply and I will post a picture of the finished article when it's done.

Regards
Matt


----------



## Mailman14

Fair comment, and no probs Matt! _Although_ if you stack your wood properly... it shouldn't lean :roll: It will of course stop rain getting on that end + speed up the drying process... .


----------



## SawdustMaker

Hi,

I built the Log Store yesterday with some help 

Here is a picture of the completed store being inspected by my helper





And one with logs in...






This is the 1st design I modelled on Sketchup before cutting any wood. Although the project is simple it was good using Sketchup as it avoided any of those "Ah I did not think of that" type situations while building it.

Regards
Matt


----------



## xy mosian

For a minute there I thought you had lost a log store and gainedv a Wendy House!

Works well.

xy


----------



## BigShot

I'm curious...
Just thought I'd let you know.







Seriously though, I'm curious about how well stores like this work.

All the people I know with wood fires have either an indoor store, a completely enclosed one or when I was in France ones outdoors but underneath the very long eaves on the house.

I'd have thought a slight breeze with the rain would lead to the logs in a store like that getting really rather wet.

Am I missing something?


Quite apart from that though - nice work there SawdustMaker.
We're getting a couple of wood burners in soon (someone's coming in to do some sort of survey before fitting them this week) so I'll be knocking together something similar.


----------



## SawdustMaker

It's a good thought BigShot as I has the same thoughts when doing the wood store. Ideally I can see the best place for the logs would be undercover and I kind of did that last year with a tarp. The tarp restricted airflow and started to promote mold and fungus :-(.

I then re-stacked the logs and covered just the top of the stack with the tarp and all seemed ok.

I guess I will find out this winter if the new log store is any good


----------



## BigShot

Hadn't actually thought about ventilation. Odd really as I have to put notes about ventilation on every drawing I do (I'm a draw extensions and loft conversions for a living).

I'll probably try something along the lines of yours, but maybe with sides and a front but some way of ensuring a reasonable amount of airflow through the whole setup.

Hmm.


----------



## big soft moose

if it were me i'd have solid sides as otherwise its just going to get wet in the rain. plus i'd bring the roof further forward to give the logs more shelter - nice build tho.

solid sides would also elimate the risk of a small person disloding one log and geting hit by an avalanche of logs from the side


----------



## Shultzy

It looks from the photo that the roof cladding has ended up horizontal. Apologies if this is an optical illusion. If not keep an eye on it to see if there is any pooling of rainwater on the cladding.


----------



## SawdustMaker

Shultzy, I did have the roof at a steeper angle but to my eye it did not look so good. The cladding does have small angle to allow for run off. If the water does pool then I could change the angle by adding a wedge shape underneath the roof cladding 

big soft moose, I may well add sides for the little person protection point as that thought had occurred to me. If I add to many sides then it will start to look like a wendy house and the little person will claim it 

Many thanks to all the folks who responded for such a simple project and I look forward to sharing my next project with you all.


----------



## xy mosian

Louverd sides?

xy


----------



## Mailman14

SawdustMaker":4yw1kvy2 said:


> ...I kind of did that last year with a tarp. The tarp restricted airflow and started to promote mold and fungus :-(....



I've found this to be a problem too  moving old green house cover off SOON!


----------



## RogerM

This was my solution to the same problem. Although it is not easy to see from the photo, there is a divider up the middle so that I can use one side at a time so that batches of logs can dry out before use. The back is open with a diagonal brace to stop it racking. The store is up against an east facing wall so that it rarely gets rain in the front, but morning sun shines in and the logs do seem to dry out nicely. Elegant it ain't, but it seems to work.


----------



## milkman

BigShot":288uwc4d said:


> I'm curious...
> Just thought I'd let you know.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm curious about how well stores like this work.
> 
> All the people I know with wood fires have either an indoor store, a completely enclosed one or when I was in France ones outdoors but underneath the very long eaves on the house.
> 
> I'd have thought a slight breeze with the rain would lead to the logs in a store like that getting really rather wet.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> Quite apart from that though - nice work there SawdustMaker.
> We're getting a couple of wood burners in soon (someone's coming in to do some sort of survey before fitting them this week) so I'll be knocking together something similar.



I think the idea is like many structures to keep the top and bottom protected and the timber will dry to a mean humidity. Rain on the sides and ends not a biggy. Then you move your winter fuel indoors to dry further then finally stack the next few days' worth by the fire to really dry out. 
This takes a while which is why wood stacks in rural areas are often quite long.
You could just use tarp or corrugated sheet but wood store looks neater!


----------



## ntvinh986

mickthetree":3g9etriz said:


> Hey there Matt.
> 
> Your post got picked up by the forum spam filter, couple more posts and you'll be right.
> 
> http://s586.photobucket.com/albums/ss30 ... reRack.jpg
> 
> Welcome to the forum and good luck with the project!!



Hi all, I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!
__________________
http://animewatching.com


----------

